# Science just totally rewrote the story of human evolution (again)



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

The earliest humans *could* have lived in what is now northern Botswana, close to the remains of an enormous lake...

With headlines like that, who needs proof?  

One group of researchers, however, claim they’ve narrowed in on the exact region. Modern humans originated around 200,000 years ago in northern Botswana, according to new research published in the scientific journal _Nature_. The group narrowed down the spot where humans evolved to the the Makgadikgadi–Okavango palaeo-wetland, south of the Zambezi river.

Lol, it goes on to say basically these researchers haven't a clue...and they don't have enough genomes ect. 

'The paper has reignited the argument that modern humans didn’t originate from any one place, but multiple groups shaped who we are today, and the whole African continent could be the origin of our species'

I can imagine these guys round a table with a blindfold, a map and a pin to stick in the map...

Too much to post, have a laugh for yourselves

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dianagDate: 2019-11-02 15:15:20Reaction Score: 3


A bunch of old guys got to pondering how old the Earth is/was and wrote down their speculations.  Later in the 18th Century a bunch of old guys got together and decided to name the strata of the Earth and give them ages up to billions of years.

These names have been around for a few hundred years and people began to believe their blather and now it is considered fact.  A story repeated often enough is eventually considered as fact if repeated often enough.

Rather than write down all this gobbledgook I am leaving a Wikipedia link to this tale.

Geologic time scale - Wikipedia


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2019-11-03 03:03:55Reaction Score: 5


Again, they're trying to push the narrative of the Out of Africa Theory. Even if they saying "oh early humans *MAY* have not originate form one place, but it *MUST *be somewhere in Africa."

Robert Sephr is an honest archaeologist when it comes to human origins. Atlantean Gardens


----------



## SelfChosen1 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SelfChosen1Date: 2019-11-04 01:28:24Reaction Score: 9




PrincepAugus said:


> Again, they're trying to push the narrative of the Out of Africa Theory. Even if they saying "oh early humans *MAY* have not originate form one place, but it *MUST *be somewhere in Africa."
> 
> Robert Sephr is an honest archaeologist when it comes to human origins. Atlantean Gardens


I can't understand why these fuckers don't hold the possibility that not all human races are exactly the same and that we might have developed in totally different locations and are not part of one large family.  There are certain peoples and blood types that can't intermix or need special medical intervention to give birth to a child.  Peoples such as the gold blood aborigine tribes and other peoples as an example.


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2019-11-04 20:17:22Reaction Score: 3




SelfChosen1 said:


> I can't understand why these fuckers don't hold the possibility that not all human races are exactly the same and that we might have developed in totally different locations and are not part of one large family.  There are certain peoples and blood types that can't intermix or need special medical intervention to give birth to a child.  Peoples such as the gold blood aborigine tribes and other peoples as an example.


Didn't know about the complications. Interesting, another secret in the rabbit hole, but ya know I've sometimes wondered if we weren't all collected from who knows where and planted here to see what happens. I think what you said makes sense but which is something that could never be acknowledged.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CasimirDate: 2019-11-04 22:33:00Reaction Score: 2




Dielectric said:


> but ya know I've sometimes wondered if we weren't all collected from who knows where and planted here to see what happens


We're the weeds and the gods are naught but stoners


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2019-11-04 23:12:26Reaction Score: 1




Casimir said:


> We're the weeds and the gods are naught but stoners



I'm a god! Over here!

Quit holdin out on me humanity!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MadwackDate: 2019-11-05 02:24:35Reaction Score: 3


I am going with the BSG theory myself.......true story


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-11-05 02:34:30Reaction Score: 7


They keep on pushing their evolution thing out. All the lies require a very strong support. Headline maintenance has to be run constantly. 

Sometimes I think that the truth is easy to figure out, just pay attention to what the Mass Media chooses to ignore. 

Mass. Meaning #1.

_a coherent, typically large body of matter with no definite shape_


----------



## codis (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: codisDate: 2019-11-05 07:06:31Reaction Score: 2




Timeshifter said:


> The earliest humans *could* have lived in what is now northern Botswana, close to the remains of an enormous lake...


I have observed that "*may*/*could*" tendency in so-called "scientific" articles for the last month. Mainly archeology/history and astronomy/astrophysics.
Haven't noticed it before, at least not to that extend.


Timeshifter said:


> With headlines like that, who needs proof?


Exactly. A beautiful display of the low/nonexistent ethics in science and journalism. And - unfortunately - the general public.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-05 08:52:27Reaction Score: 5




Timeshifter said:


> The earliest humans *could* have lived in what is now northern Botswana, close to the remains of an enormous lake...
> 
> With headlines like that, who needs proof?
> 
> ...


 oh Holy Hell  how much can you find wrong in this paragraph alone. (head desk) 





> But a reliable argument for human origin would need to account for far more than just genetics, says Scerri. “The paper ignores a swathe of fossil and archaeological evidence supporting an older origin for our species,” she says. James Cole, principal lecturer in archaeology at the University of Brighton, says archaeological evidence in different fossils across Africa throws into question the study’s basic findings. “You might get the impression that human evolution story started 200,000 years ago, but we know from fossil and archaeological records that Homo sapiens’ evolution starts around 300,000 years ago.”


Allow me to summarize...  the end


----------



## Dielectric (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DielectricDate: 2019-11-05 16:15:13Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> They keep on pushing their evolution thing out. All the lies require a very strong support. Headline maintenance has to be run constantly.
> 
> Sometimes I think that the truth is easy to figure out, just pay attention to what the Mass Media chooses to ignore.
> 
> ...


You can almost count on whatever they do tell yout to be the exact opposite as well.


codis said:


> I have observed that "*may*/*could*" tendency in so-called "scientific" articles for the last month. Mainly archeology/history and astronomy/astrophysics.
> Haven't noticed it before, at least not to that extend.
> 
> Exactly. A beautiful display of the low/nonexistent ethics in science and journalism. And - unfortunately - the general public.


Oh you nay sayers, anything is possible...snort~


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-11-05 17:33:03Reaction Score: 2




Dielectric said:


> You can almost count on whatever they do tell yout to be the exact opposite as well.
> 
> 
> Oh you nay sayers, anything is possible...snort~


they literally make up the stupidest things just on the fly makes me think of when we were little kids and we would make up up pretend scenarios ,"okay, okay  Im an Indian and you're a cowboy okay I can scalp you " "no you cant because I can get away from  you because my horse is super fast" "My horse is super fast too" "I have a gun, gun beats tomahawk" and so on.  What the world really needs is some grownups!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ripvanwillieDate: 2020-05-26 07:31:06Reaction Score: 7




Timeshifter said:


> The earliest humans *could* have lived in what is now northern Botswana, close to the remains of an enormous lake...
> 
> With headlines like that, who needs proof?
> 
> ...


It does seem funny, yes. But nefarious as well. 

Warning: here comes my opinions.

I do not think they, main-stream science and educational institutions, are looking for the true origins of humans. What they do seem to be looking for is the best possible fit for the paradigm they are allowed to work within. 

Geocentrists, flat earthers, and concave earth theorists, and many Christians and Muslims know this all too well. 
Scientists and science theorists have rules to work within. Ideas and evidence that don't fit within those parameters, are hidden and/or degraded as faulty experiments or pseudoscience.

Modern science was devised specifically to oppose the religious model. The goal was/is to make a seemingly workable model to wrestle power from the religions. All that matters is that it can appear to work better than the system the religions have imposed on the people of the world. Truth plays no role. If they find the facts support bible theory, there is no field of science, and the church rules us all as before. 
Therefore, the earth cannot hold a special place in the universe as spoken of in the Bible, and man cannot be created by a god. There must be another way...
So these are the rules, now let's see what you can all make up. Here's some old drawings, diagrams and books, and yes feel free to use those old wooden ships in the harbor to see what you can find. And while your at it, we could use some more spices, gold, and more slaves... NOW GO!

Heliocentrism, evolution, Einsteinian physics, space aliens, the big bang theory, the out of Africa theory, et al. It's all there for opposition, to keep the religions at bay.  
I view it kinda like I do American politics, the truth doesn't really matter to either side. Winning is all that counts.

And now that science has usurped the power from religion, they have created their own belief system, what many call scientism, to replace religion. Now, semi-educated people attack anyone with an opposing view, trying not only to shut them up, but to shut them down as well because they are protecting their new creator. Science! Whoever that is...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-05-26 10:07:40Reaction Score: 3


Piece of skull found in Greece ‘is oldest human fossil outside Africa’

I thought they found some older fragments in Greece - dated 210,000 years? Still sticks to the outta Africa narrative.


----------

